# Gang Activity on SART (video)



## DeepV (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes, gang activity! 

Some dudes from my gang, and some dudes from another dude's gang all met at Yorba Park for a ride. 57 miles at 18.7 average speed. SART to PCH, across to Golden West, inland to Park Bench Cafe, then back. Nice day for a ride, bit hazy in the morning then warmed up to 87 on the return heading inland. Group broke up on the return so my last 10 miles or so were solo and it turned into an every man for himself situation. I don't understand it but it ended that way.

My gang: Tony, Gabriel, Mike, and me!

Other gang: Erik, Eric, Tom, and Dale.

And picked up a few tag alongs that were on for a bit.


----------

